# Rec idea: asparagus rolls



## kadesma (Apr 21, 2007)

_My girls are coming over to help me plant 4 flats of impatients today. I had to bribe them though so here is part of our lunch _
_I took 25 asparagus spears and cooked them til just barely fork tender, these are a small spear not the large fat ones. Drained them and put into icy water. I removed the crusts from 25 slices of white bread,then flattened each slice with a rolling in. I mixed a large block of cream cheese and maybe 3-4 ounces of blue cheese with an egg,then spread the cheese mixture on the bread. I put on a dry asparagus spear, rolled it us and dunked the whole thing in melted butter and then into toasted sesame seeds. When we get ready to eat, I'll put them in the oven at 400 til lightly brown and then serve._
_Along with this I've got a muchroom-chive bisque, and broccoli salad as odd as it seems, my girls will eat broccoli salad for breakfast  Desset nope I need them awake and ready to plant flowers...Ah am I devious or what? _


_kadesma_


----------



## turtledove (Apr 21, 2007)

I like the way you think!!  Your idea sound delicious!!!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 21, 2007)

turtledove said:
			
		

> I like the way you think!! Your idea sound delicious!!!


Thanks Turtledove, I'm getting sneaky in my old age  I love these roll ups you can do so many things with them..

kadesma


----------



## lulu (Apr 21, 2007)

My mum makes these and they are great!  (I don't like them with canned asparagus though, which a lot of Brits seem to....*shudder*).  I love the idea of you and your family making them together too.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 21, 2007)

Woohoo, yet another smash hit from CJ!!  In the later summer when you go hiking on the country side and look really well amongst the bushes, you can find those pensil thin wild asparagini, and oh, they are the best!!  And I would love to try this recipe with them, if we find them this year.  However in the mean time now the asparagus season is coming to a full swing, and we are planning on taking the full advantage of it... this will be high on the list to try!!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 21, 2007)

lulu said:
			
		

> My mum makes these and they are great! (I don't like them with canned asparagus though, which a lot of Brits seem to....*shudder*). I love the idea of you and your family making them together too.


lulu, I feel the same way about canned asparagus..YUK, I could eat fresh almost everyday, but canned tastes just like canned to me..We do lot's of things together now, wish I'd taught the girls more when they were little, but with all 4 kids nipping at my ankles, it was quite the job just to catch them all up for homework let alone cooking.. 

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Apr 21, 2007)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Woohoo, yet another smash hit from CJ!! In the later summer when you go hiking on the country side and look really well amongst the bushes, you can find those pensil thin wild asparagini, and oh, they are the best!! And I would love to try this recipe with them, if we find them this year. However in the mean time now the asparagus season is coming to a full swing, and we are planning on taking the full advantage of it... this will be high on the list to try!!


Licia,
this one is easy and the nice thing is you can change the cheeses about and get some really different flavors. I was lucky with the asparagus, the market had both the pencil thin and the larger one, so I couldn't resist getting the small and making this one..
Oh, was supposed to tell Aunty that Cade lost his first tooth and proudly grins for you to see his gap Our boy is growing up!!
kadesma/cj


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 21, 2007)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Oh, was supposed to tell Aunty that Cade lost his first tooth and proudly grins for you to see his gap Our boy is growing up!!
> kadesma/cj


 
Ohhhh, how cool!!  You are really a big guy now Cadie, that's my boy!!   See if you can get a pic of his "seasoned ice hockey player look" and let us see!!


----------



## PA Baker (Apr 21, 2007)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Cade lost his first tooth and proudly grins for you to see his gap Our boy is growing up!!
> kadesma/cj


 
Oh my gosh, CJ, Cade's old enough to be loosing teeth already?!?!  Time flies!

Your recipe sounds wonderful!  I'm the only asparagus lover in the family but I'm eager to try this out just for me!


----------



## Clienta (Apr 21, 2007)

My mom used to make asparagus rolls when I was young a little different but similar. When I lived in Scottsdale, AZ, I use to bring them as appetizers & everyone loved them. I haven't made them in a while, I need to, my son loves asparagus. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 21, 2007)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh, CJ, Cade's old enough to be loosing teeth already?!?! Time flies!
> 
> Your recipe sounds wonderful! I'm the only asparagus lover in the family but I'm eager to try this out just for me!


Yes Cade is 6 going on 45 He lost a tooth on monday and the permanent tooth has already filled in his open space, seems it had come in behind the baby tooth. Non the less he is proud as a peacock over not crying when he pulled it out...I bet his teacher was thrilled though!
Pa, one nice thing about this recipe, you can make a small amount and use the rest of the asparagus in something else. When my kids were little I use to mix it into a fritatta with other green veggies like spinach and artichokes, making sure to chop the asparagus really small, when mixed with the other veggies, eggs and cheese and baked they never knew the asparagus was there 
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Apr 21, 2007)

Clienta said:
			
		

> My mom used to make asparagus rolls when I was young a little different but similar. When I lived in Scottsdale, AZ, I use to bring them as appetizers & everyone loved them. I haven't made them in a while, I need to, my son loves asparagus. Thanks for the reminder.


Clienta,
I'm glad i pushed your memory buttons  These are good aren't they..My DH even ate some today. He likes asparagus, but shy's away from what he calls girly food Today he just dug right in...
kadesma


----------



## Constance (Apr 21, 2007)

CJ, if you want to adopt a mom, I'm available! Those sound so good.

I grew up on canned asparagus, and thought it was good. I still like the canned spears, just straight out of the can. The one time my mother cooked the fresh stuff, I thought it was awful. Mom wasn't all that gifted as a cook, though. Kim and I love it now.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 21, 2007)

Constance said:
			
		

> CJ, if you want to adopt a mom, I'm available! Those sound so good.
> 
> I grew up on canned asparagus, and thought it was good. I still like the canned spears, just straight out of the can. The one time my mother cooked the fresh stuff, I thought it was awful. Mom wasn't all that gifted as a cook, though. Kim and I love it now.


Hi Connie,
consider yourself adopted I don't care for the canned, but that goes for most veggies except tiny peas and corn..The rolls turned out really well. Of course dunking in the butter helped and all that nice cheese...YUM
kadesma


----------



## letscook (Apr 22, 2007)

Check this one out that paula dean made- Yum

Recipes : Phyllo Wrapped Asparagus : Food Network


----------



## kadesma (Apr 22, 2007)

letscook said:
			
		

> Check this one out that paula dean made- Yum
> 
> Recipes : Phyllo Wrapped Asparagus : Food Network


Thanks Letscook, these look yummy. Will have to give them a try soon.

kadesma


----------



## licia (Apr 22, 2007)

I'd never liked asparagus until I had it fresh and have been eating lots of it ever since.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 22, 2007)

licia said:
			
		

> I'd never liked asparagus until I had it fresh and have been eating lots of it ever since.


I think many people don't care for it, but I love it fresh and could have it at least once a week 
Fixed with the breat or phylo what a neat appy or light lunch.

kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 22, 2007)

lulu said:
			
		

> My mum makes these and they are great!  (I don't like them with canned asparagus though, which a lot of Brits seem to....*shudder*).  I love the idea of you and your family making them together too.



I forgot my boiling asparagus one evening.  When I finally remembered I cooled them and thought - well, they just won't be crunchy.  EWWWWWWWWW - they tasted EXACTLY like canned asparagus.  I was really never hoping to be reminded of that flavor ever again!  

cj - GREAT recipe!!!!!!  Those would go great with a tomato pie or even a Caesar salad!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 22, 2007)

_Tomatoe pie, I can hardly wait for those nice sun kissed ripe tomatoes. I haven't had tomatoe pie since last summer..Great idea  and ceasar salad oh boy _

_kadesma_


----------

